# Shēmu un Projektu krātuve >  Elektronika no žurnāliem (vairums krieviski )

## Janis1279

Блокнот радiоаматора 2004-2005 
http://www.kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php ... stcount=23
В помощь радиолюбителю - Архив выпусков 1958-1992. Номера 1-115: 
http://kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php?p=1 ... tcount=208
http://kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php?p=1 ... tcount=211
Делаем сами 
http://kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php?p=1 ... tcount=218
Домашняя лаборатория 2006-2009 
http://www.kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php ... stcount=18
Как это делается: 
http://kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php?p=1 ... tcount=179
http://kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php?p=1 ... tcount=199
http://kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php?p=1 ... tcount=227
Компоненты TI. Полный спектр применений 
http://kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php?p=1 ... tcount=188
Конструктор (радиоаматор) 2000-2004 
http://www.kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php ... stcount=39
Компьютерная практика 
http://kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php?p=1 ... tcount=193
NEWМир электронных компонентов 
http://kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php?p=1 ... tcount=266
Мой друг компьютер 
http://kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php?p=1 ... tcount=200
Новости электроники 2005-2009
http://www.kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php ... stcount=61
Радио 2005-2010 
http://www.kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php ... ostcount=1
Радиоаматор 2005-2009 
http://www.kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php ... stcount=10
Радиодело 2005-2007 
http://www.kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php ... stcount=16
Радио-Дизайн №№1-25 
http://www.kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php ... stcount=37
Радиокомпоненты 2003-2006
http://www.kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php ... stcount=30 
NEW Радио-конструктор 2005-2009 
http://www.kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php ... ostcount=2
Радиолюбитель 2005-2009 
http://www.kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php ... ostcount=5
Радиомир 2005-2009 
http://www.kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php ... ostcount=9
Радиосхема 2006-2009 
http://www.kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php ... ostcount=4
Радио, телевизия, електроника 
http://kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php?p=1 ... tcount=197
РадиоХобби 2005-2009 
http://www.kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php ... ostcount=7
РЕМОНТ - серия книг 
http://kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php?p=1 ... tcount=200
Ремонт и сервис 2005-2009
http://www.kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php ... stcount=29 
Ремонт электронной техники 2005-2008
http://www.kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php ... stcount=15
САМ 
http://kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php?p=1 ... tcount=201
Своими руками 2008 
http://www.kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php ... stcount=24
Сервисный центр 2005-2008
http://www.kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php ... stcount=28
Силовая Электроника 
http://kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php?p=1 ... tcount=206
Схемотехника 2000-2004 
http://www.kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php ... stcount=46
Схемотехника 2005-2007 
http://www.kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php ... ostcount=6
Хакер (1999-2009) 
http://kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php?p=1 ... tcount=215
ЭЛЕКТРИК (Радиоаматор-Электрик) 2000-2004
http://www.kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php ... stcount=58
ЭЛЕКТРИК (Радиоаматор-Электрик) 2005-2009 
http://www.kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php ... stcount=59
Электроника 2005-2006 
http://www.kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php ... stcount=34
Электронные компоненты и системы 2000-2005 
http://www.kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php ... stcount=65
Я ЭЛЕКТРИК №№1-18 
http://www.kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php ... stcount=60

Amaterske radio 2005-2008 г.г. 
http://kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php?p=1 ... tcount=144
Analog Dialogue 
http://kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php?p=1 ... tcount=252 
CADmaster 2005-2008 
http://www.kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php ... stcount=25
Chip 
http://kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php?p=1 ... tcount=273
Circuit Cellar 
http://www.kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php ... stcount=35
Discovery 
http://kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php?p=1 ... tcount=256
Elektor Electronics 2005-2009 г.г. 
http://www.kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php ... stcount=95
Electronics for you 
http://www.kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php ... stcount=93
Elektronika dla wszystkich 2005-2006 
http://www.kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php ... stcount=81
Elektronika Praktyczna 2005-2009 г.г. 
http://kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php?p=1 ... stcount=96
Electronique et Loisirs magazine №№ 1-32 
http://kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php?p=1 ... tcount=156
Electronique et Loisirs magazine №№ 33-68 
http://kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php?p=1 ... tcount=161
Electronique et Loisirs magazine №№ 69-102 
http://kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php?p=1 ... tcount=181
"Electronique Pratique" 
http://kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php?p=1 ... tcount=190
Electus 1991-2006 
http://www.kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php ... stcount=79
Everyday Practical Electronics 1998-2004
http://www.kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php ... stcount=55
Everyday Practical Electronics 2005-2010
http://www.kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php ... stcount=56
Funkamateur 2009 CD und PDF
http://kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php?p=1 ... tcount=260
Hobby Elektronika 2001, 2002, 2004 
http://www.kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php ... stcount=85
Hobby HiFi 
http://kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php?p=1 ... tcount=167
NEWLinear Technology 
http://kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php?p=1 ... tcount=282
Nuts & Volts 2005-2010 
http://www.kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php ... stcount=66
NEW Prakticka elektronika
http://www.kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php ... stcount=52
Praktyczny Elektronik 1992-2002 г.г. 
http://kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php?p=1 ... tcount=138
Radioelektronik 2001-2006 г.г. 
http://kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php?p=1 ... tcount=100
NEWServo Magazine (сгруппировал) 
http://kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php?p=1 ... tcount=285

Путеводитель по журналам «Радио» за 1991–1999 годы и «КВ-журналу»

Путеводитель по «КВ-журналу»

Скачать все номера журнала РАДИО можно тут 

Архив журналов «Радио» за 1995-2009 года. 
В каждом архиве по 12 номеров, любой из номеров из архива можно скачать отдельно.

[Радио 1995] http://depositfiles.com/folders/ZCLUSKUVH
[Радио 1996] http://depositfiles.com/folders/8OFOYD3BX
[Радио 1997] http://depositfiles.com/folders/P56II97FF
[Радио 1998] http://depositfiles.com/folders/QI4OSEAEQ
[Радио 1999] http://depositfiles.com/folders/6PKHZQAXH
[Радио 2000] http://depositfiles.com/folders/5YIYQMYO2
[Радио 2001] http://depositfiles.com/folders/MQQ6G1QUC
[Радио 2002] http://depositfiles.com/folders/DQ7ZKAZ8A
[Радио 2003] http://depositfiles.com/folders/IKK3KMNJE
[Радио 2004] http://depositfiles.com/folders/6LBVLA5PJ
[Радио 2005] http://depositfiles.com/folders/CEZ79735K
[Радио 2006] http://depositfiles.com/folders/6Y48ROY10
[Радио 2007] http://depositfiles.com/folders/LHJ7S2PKM
[Радио 2008] http://depositfiles.com/folders/E4A9ZXCCF
[Радио 2009] http://depositfiles.com/folders/ZBUGI6JY5

Дополнительные материалы к статьям напечатанным в журнале "Радио" за 2009 год.
 Январь 
С. Макарец. Модуль управления телевизором. № 1, с. 10. 
Скачать (19 КБ.) 
А. Пахомов. MIDI-клавиатура из синтезатора-игрушки. № 1, с. 20. 
Скачать (7 КБ.) 
И. Котов. Программатор микроконтроллеров AVR. № 1, с. 23. 
Скачать (15 КБ.) 
В. Киба. ЗУ с контролем окончания зарядки по температуре. № 1, с. 25. 
Скачать (14 КБ.) 
В. Оразов. Многофункциональный индикатор температуры и напряжения сети. № 1, с. 36. 
Скачать (8 КБ.) 
Д. Авдеев. Диполь плюс вертикальная антенна с верхним питанием на 80 и 160 метров. № 1, с. 55. 
Скачать (2 КБ.) 
Февраль 
С. Суров. Взаимодействие микроконтроллера AVR с периферией. № 2, с. 32. 
Скачать (41 КБ.) 
И. Нечаев. Аварийный светильник. № 2, с. 39. 
Скачать (6 КБ.) 
Э. Щенов. Автомобильный сигнализатор. № 2, с. 43. 
Скачать (2 КБ.) 
В. Пискорж. Компьютер на уроке физики. Изучаем равноускоренное движение. № 2, с. 45. 
Скачать (814 КБ.) 
В. Суров. Фотореле-таймер. № 2, с. 48. 
Скачать (5 КБ.) 
А. Бесплеменнов. «Бегущая строка» с механической разверткой. № 2, с. 51. 
Скачать (3 КБ.) 
С. Белый. SPlan 5.0 — русская версия. № 2, с. 31. 
Скачать (582 КБ.) 
Март 
В. Павлик. Частотомер — приставка к компьютеру. № 3, с. 19. 
Скачать (1450 КБ.) 
М. Озолин. Измеритель емкости аккумуляторов на микроконтроллере. № 3, с. 28. 
Скачать (4 КБ.) 
Апрель 
В. Келехсашвили. Миниатюрный вольтметр на микроконтроллере. № 4, с. 20. 
Скачать (12 КБ.) 
П. Высочанский. Конвертер текста для индикаторов c контроллером HD44780. № 4, с. 25. 
Скачать (150 КБ.) 
Скачать (4 КБ.) 
А. Пахомов. Компьютерная мышь PS/2 в радиолюбительских конструкциях. № 4, с. 27. 
Скачать (11 КБ.) 
В. Киба. Часы-будильник с термометром. № 4, с. 31. 
Скачать (13 КБ.) 
В. Нефедов. GSM-модем в системе охранной сигнализации. № 4, с. 33. 
Скачать (9 КБ.) 
А. Лечкин. Смышленая «мигалка». № 4, с. 49. 
Скачать (1962 КБ.) 
А. Баширов, С. Баширов. Светодиодные фонари с электронным управлением. № 4, с. 51. 
Скачать (2 КБ.) 

Дополнительные материалы к статьям напечатанным в журнале "Радио" за 2008 год.
 Январь 
Д. Юзиков. Система доступа в жилище и управления освещением. «Радио» № 1, с. 39. 
Скачать (59 КБ) 
С. Петрусь. ЧМ приемник дециметрового диапазона. «Радио» № 1, с. 57. 
Скачать (87 КБ) 
Февраль 
А. Яковлев. Блок управления вентиляторами компьютера. «Радио» № 2, с. 22. 
Скачать (49 КБ) 
А. Топников. Микрофарадометр. «Радио» № 2, с. 19. 
Скачать (14 КБ) 
М. Озолин. Блок индикации стабилизатора напряжения. «Радио» № 2, с. 31. 
Скачать (1 КБ) 
М. Шамсрахманов. Часы со световыми эффектами. «Радио» № 2, с. 42. 
Скачать (7 КБ) 
Март 
И. Котов. Малогабаритный частотомер. «Радио» № 3, с. 21. 
Скачать (7 КБ) 
П. Редькин. Прецизионный вольтметр-генератор на МК MSC1211. «Радио» № 3, с. 22. 
Скачать (435 КБ) 
Ю. Гумеров, А. Зуев. Доработка устройства тестирования Li-ion аккумуляторов. «Радио» № 3, с. 27. 
Скачать (12 КБ) 
С. Свита. Робот, идущий по линии. «Радио» № 3, с. 48. 
Скачать (7 КБ) 
Видеоролик (1567 КБ) 
Апрель 
А. Тарасёнок. Шестиканальный цифровой регулятор громкости и тембра с управлением от ПДУ. «Радио» № 4, с. 12. 
Скачать (175 КБ) 
П. Редькин. Прецизионный вольтметр-генератор на МК MSC1211. «Радио» № 4, с. 19. 
Скачать (162 КБ) 
О. Вальпа. Преобразователь USB-COM-LPT на микроконтроллере. «Радио» № 4, с. 21. 
Скачать (9 КБ) 
В. Урманчеев. Часы, идущие по GPS. «Радио» № 4, с. 32. 
Скачать (97 КБ) 
В. Суров. Доводчик стекол автомобиля. «Радио» № 4, с. 38. 
Скачать (7 КБ) 
Май 
И. Рогов. УМЗЧ с регулируемым выходным сопротивлением. «Радио» № 5, с. 14. 
Скачать (109 КБ) 
Н. Нистратов. Коммутатор нагрузки для звуковой карты. «Радио» № 5, с. 16. 
Скачать (191 КБ) 
П. Высочанский. Основы языка PureBasic (аннотация). «Радио» № 5, с. 29. 
Скачать (662 КБ) 
А. Долгий. Программаторы и программирование микроконтроллеров. «Радио» № 5, с. 29. 
Скачать (1395 КБ) 
А. Муравьев. Зарядное устройство на микроконтроллере. «Радио» № 5, с. 29. 
Скачать (40 КБ) 
Е. Переверзев. Цифровой кодовый замок. «Радио» № 5, с. 38. 
Скачать (8 КБ) 
В. Секриеру, Е. Мунтяну, Ш. Балика. Прибор управления декоративным светодиодным освещением. «Радио» № 5, с. 40. 
Скачать (22 КБ) 
В. Иншаков. «Неугомонная шестеренка» на PIC16F84. «Радио» № 5, с. 44. 
Скачать (4 КБ) 
Т. Носов. Программируемый приемник ИК системы ДУ. «Радио» № 5, с. 61. 
Скачать (4 КБ) 
С. Петрусь. Три варианта ДМВ приемника с гетеродином на ПАВ резонаторе. «Радио» № 5, с. 65. 
Скачать (119 КБ) 
Июнь 
Э. Кузнецов. Вольтметр-ИНИ с автоматическим выбором предела измерений. «Радио» № 6, с. 19. 
Скачать (183 КБ) 
М. Озолин. Вольтметр для лабораторных источников питания. «Радио» № 6, с. 27. 
Скачать (2 КБ) 
А. Муравьев. Зарядное устройство на микроконтроллере. «Радио» № 6, с. 28. 
Скачать (40 КБ) 
Д. Григорьев. Тахоиндикатор. «Радио» № 6, с. 39. 
Скачать (16 КБ) 
В. Скублин. Световое табло на основе светодиодной матрицы. «Радио» № 6, с. 45. 
Скачать (11 КБ) 
С. Петрусь. Три варианта ДМВ приемника с гетеродином на ПАВ резонаторе. «Радио» № 6, с. 51. 
Скачать (119 КБ) 
Июль 
А. Рыжков. USB программатор микроконтроллеров AVR и AT89S, совместимый с AVR910. «Радио» № 7, с. 28. 
Скачать (61 КБ) 
В. Никифоров. Модернизация больших электронных часов. «Радио» № 7, с. 34. 
Скачать (3 КБ) 
М. Озолин. Индикатор двоичного кода в шестнадцатеричном формате. «Радио» № 7, с. 38. 
Скачать (1 КБ) 
А. Сергеев. «Настоящий» светодиодный маятник. «Радио» № 7, с. 49. 
Скачать (8 КБ) 
Р. Сергеев. Восьмидиапазонный несимметричный диполь. «Радио» № 7, с. 55. 
Скачать (1 КБ) 
Август 
А. Буцких. Трилайт - фонарь для спортивных фанатов. «Радио» № 8, с. 20. 
Скачать (33 КБ) 
Р. Гасанов. Автомат для подачи звонков. «Радио» № 8, с. 44. 
Скачать (2 КБ) 
А. Сергеев. «Настоящий» светодиодный маятник. «Радио» № 8, с. 49. 
Скачать (8 КБ) 
A. Ермаков. Прибор «IR-master». «Радио» № 8, с. 22. 
Скачать (63 КБ) 
И. Котов. Устройство защиты аппаратуры от аварийного напряжения сети. «Радио» № 8, с. 26. 
Скачать (7 КБ) 
В. Гезенко. Термометр без датчика температуры. «Радио» № 8, с. 31. 
Скачать (236 КБ) 
Д. Дубровенко. Часы с «кукушкой». «Радио» № 8, с. 33. 
Скачать (40 КБ) 
Н. Хлюпин. Зарядное устройство с цифровым ампервольтметром. «Радио» № 8, с. 38. 
Скачать (13 КБ) 
Сентябрь 
А. Баширов, С. Баширов. Простой четырехканальный усилитель с микроконтроллерным управлением. «Радио» № 9, с. 9. 
Скачать (9 КБ.) 
А. Денисов. Цифровая шкала-частотомер с ЖКИ и автоподстройкой частоты. «Радио» № 9, с. 56. 
Скачать (3 КБ.) 
П. Высочанский. Работа с COM-портом в среде PureBasic. «Радио» № 9, с. 19. 
Скачать (13 КБ.) 
П. Редькин. Интерфейс AT PC-клавиатуры для МК популярных семейств. «Радио» № 9, с. 22. 
Скачать (702 КБ.) 
М. Озолин. «Преобразователь постоянного напряжения 12 В в прямоугольное 300 В 50 Гц» (Возвращаясь к напечатанному). «Радио» № 9, с. 27. 
Скачать (4 КБ.) 
С. Рычихин. Управление светодиодным индикатором по одному проводу. «Радио» № 9, с. 30. 
Скачать (1 КБ.) 
И. Самохин. «Цифровой термометр с функцией управления термостатом» (Возвращаясь к напечатанному). «Радио» № 9, с. 36. 
Скачать (15 КБ.) 
Октябрь 
С. Дробинога. Любительский ГСС. № 10, с. 17. 
Скачать (11131 КБ.) 
М. Озолин. Электронный предохранитель с цифровым индикатором. № 10, с. 27. 
Скачать (3 КБ.) 
А. Лечкин. Робот, движущийся по линии. № 10, с. 41. 
Скачать (3027 КБ.) 
А. Кирилюк. Тренажер памяти. № 10, с. 44. 
Скачать (19 КБ.) 
А. Долгий. Программа для настройки цифровой шкалы. № 10, с. 53. 
Скачать (436 КБ.) 
Ноябрь 
С. Безруков, В. Аристов. Автоматический частотомер с автономным питанием. № 11, с. 18. 
Скачать (9 КБ.) 
А. Кузнецов. Цифровой ампервольтметр для лабораторного источника питания. № 11, с. 27. 
Скачать (7 КБ.) 
П. Редькин. Звонок с индивидуальными вызывными сигналами. № 11, с. 33. 
Скачать (21 КБ.) 
В. Шкильменский. Блок зажигания — регулятор угла ОЗ на микроконтроллере PIC16F676. № 11, с. . 
Скачать (9 КБ.) 
А. Сорокин. Основы вентиляции корпусов радиоаппаратуры и ПК. № 11, с. 38. 
Скачать (251 КБ.) 
О. Вальпа. Помощник при расчетах. № 11, с. 41. 
Скачать (11 КБ.) 
А. Лечкин. Программируемая новогодняя «Ёлочка». № 11, с. 43. 
Скачать (1934 КБ.) 
Декабрь 
И. Никитин. Многофункциональная система распределенного отображения информации. № 12, с. 26. 
Скачать (21 КБ.) 
Д. Мальцев. Лабораторный блок питания на микроконтроллере. № 12, с. 31. 
Скачать (33 КБ.) 
В. Суров. Настенные часы-термометр. № 12, с. 39. 
Скачать (15 КБ.) 
А. Долгий. Задающий генератор для трехфазного инвертора. № 12, с. 45. 
Скачать (238 КБ.) 
Н. Хлюпин. Автомобильный стробоскоп. № 12, с. 47. 
Скачать (18 КБ.) 
П. Юдин. Автоматы световых эффектов на ППЗУ. № 12, с. 58. 
Скачать (21 КБ.)

----------


## Janis1279

No "svaigākas saites". Saprotams  ir atkārtošanās, bet žurnālu  klāsts ir visai plašs
http://tehnoarhiv.ru/radiolubitel.htm

Savukārt šeit ir viena japāņu shēmiņa - vienkāršs trokšņu ierobežotājs ģitārai.
http://hammer.ampage.org/files/LPM-23-NoiseGate.PDF
Vienīgais,ja kāds gribēs to atkārtot, OP  3,12 izvadi ir jāpievieno pie +5V ķēdes. To var redzēt pēc platītes celiņiem, tikai... shēmā OP izvadu numerācija ir dota reversā - platē ir ar marķējumu uz augšu, pēc shēmas   ir pagriezts ar izvadiem uz augšu, t.i. 1 izvada vietā uz plates ir 7 izvads pēc shēmas. LM324 ir simetrisks - strādā tāpatās.
To savācu uz breadboarda, iespējams vēlāk pielikšu SID-u MOS6581 izejās.

----------

